# Need A Pool Liner Installed



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I know this has been asked here before and used the search option to find previous threads.

I found many recommendations along with contact numbers in the old threads but the ones I have called have not returned my calls in 7 days so, I thought I would begin another thread to see if I may have better luck/update recommendations for the up-coming season for those looking.

Thanks much!

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Oops! Posted in wrong section, mods pls moved to the Network section..

Jimmy


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

Manning Brother Pools


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Guntner pools. Give him a call and get a quote. He now has a store ju.st before you get into Cantonment


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dick Fagan Put my liner in..Did a good job too..


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

manning bros pools ,the best by far


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a home with a pool a couple years ago, and the liner looks pretty rough, itll make it through this year but I wanna replace it next year. Just for my own info, what does it cost to get a new liner put in approx ? my pool is 16'x32', 10'at deep end, and 3' on the other.

sorry for the derail, just curious.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Dick Fagan Put my liner in..Did a good job too..


,

Hey wld

Phone number?

Jimmy


----------

